# Cancellation of Ski holiday due to COVID



## marygl (1 Apr 2020)

We had a ski holiday (packagedeal) cancelled within 24 hrs of departure, 3 weeks ago. I got an email from Topflight today, saying that they will offer us a credit voucher to be redeemed against a future holiday with Topflight. They quote that this is line with " current guidance from the European Commission". we do not want voucher, we just want it refunded. It was for us and 2 children, so they withold a large amount of money. I would have thought that as the tour operator cancelled it that we should be offered a refund. I have noted earlier posts re cancelled flights, however could someone please guide me on package holidays with tour operators? 
We do have travel insurance, however we needed to use it to cancel a holiday last year due to an illness, and would prefer not to use it .
Many thanks for any advice


----------



## RedOnion (1 Apr 2020)

Have a look at the following thread. There's a link to a very informative site posted by Northie 




__





						COVID-19 package holiday cancellation options
					

Just looking for some views. I know this is far down the list of priorities given what people are going through.   We are due to pay the balance on a package holiday to Portugal for the last week of May this weekend. We've already put €150 down and have another €1800 to pay this weekend. Given...



					www.askaboutmoney.com


----------

